# Smarty Graduated



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty graduated last night from basic agility clicker training. She did wonderful. :whoo: I was so proud of her. She was even noted as "teacher's pet". At 4 months she was the youngest in the class, and did much better than her older class mates at most of the situations ( walking loose lead, sitting and the down on strange surfaces). Her stay and come with so cute, running flat out to get to me. I'm looking forward to her next class this fall.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah Smarty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Smarty!! Sandi you must be so proud! I have to say i was a little slow at getting Tripp & Dream to classes. Mainly because i had a hard time finding a good trainer. Do you work with her at home?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We work a few minutes every day. She gets very excited when she sees me get the bate pocket. I try to use different treats, so she never knows what is going to get.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Did she 'graduate' permanantly to sleeping in your bed? Or were you able to break her of that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Smarty, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

way to go Smarty!:whoo:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well...I have to do it.....she sure is SMART!!!*

:biggrin1: ound:

Way to Go Smarty!

I'm so witty I can't stand it! LOL.

Trish


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good going Sandi and Smarty,:whoo: keep up the good work, it is so much fun.:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - congratulations Sandi! That's great!

I really believe that these guys learn so much when they are small. That clicker assistance is an amazing reinforcement.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Smarty is a smarty!!!! Only 4 months old and the head of the class.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Did you clicker train Smarty? Is there a book or class you recommend?*

I'd like to train my someday dog. Pour 'ole Quincy never quite mastered puppy class! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Trish, for puppies, I really like the Puppy Kindergarten DVD by Corally Burmaster.

In general, Karen Pryor seems to have the best Clicker Training books, DVDs and VHS guides out there, but I like the Puppy Kindergarten for starters.

It is really helpful if you learn clicker training from a trainer, and not just someone's advice to "click and treat" because that is different from true clicker training. A true clicker trainer will teach you the right methods to get your dog to associate the command with minimal effort.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish there is also a website for Karen Pryor's clicker training:

www.clickertraining.com

The place I bring Riley & Monte to daycare actually has Karen Pryor certified trainers, I have taken several classes and love it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Smarty!!! :clap2: I think Havanese are totally underestimated in the field of obedience and agility. My prior Havanese excelled in her obedience class and Maddie has as well. Our current Novice 1 class is very small with everyone else planning on going into the obedience ring. Maddie can do everything the competition dogs are doing and often outperforms them. Its always such a surprise to everyone in the class that the "little Havanese" can keep up with and often outperform the Shelties and other well known obedience breeds. :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to go to class to keep me motivated. My instructor was the only one who had any idea what a Havanese was. Some of the students were surprised when our instructor said we have some very smart dogs in this class and one that is brillant, Smarty was the "Brillant" one. I was thrilled.

In all reality that is how she got her name by picking up anything you want her to do super quick. I assume the whole breed is like this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Agility is so addicting especially for the dog! There is now a Havanese with a Mach3 too (that is the agility championship and her and her dog are so great they did it 3 times) so the sky is the limit!

Amanda


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations Smarty!!! :clap2: 

I think the Havanese has great potential when it comes to obedience and other dog sports. Keep up the good work and show the world what these dogs are capable of!


----------

